# Apriso, anyone?



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

I saw my GI yesterday and my camera pill test showed that I had erosion and inflammation in the small bowels and my IB blood markers are high, so, she said that before treating me for IBS she wanted to try this anti-inflammatory first to see how I do. It's called Apriso and it's usually used to treat people with ulcerative colitis.

TBH I am really nervous, I just took my first dose, but every pill I've had to take for stomach issues has made me feel absolutely miserable. She said that this is a milder treatment (and I'm only taking half of the recommended dosage) but I'm still really nervous that it's going to make me feel even more sick. :S

I wanted to know if anyone else has tried this medication? If so, what is your experience with it? Thank you!


----------



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

To anyone interested- I am 2 days away from finishing my recommended dosage from my doctor. So far the medicine seemed to just cause me dizziness and occasional fatigue/headaches. Other than that, it didn't seem to help too much. Still have constipation (even after upping my fiber and amount of water I drink) and still had flares, and abdominal pains. Though, the pains have been few and far between but it could also be that I've been watching what I eat and am keeping myself more hydrated.

Long story short: I don't think this is actually helping lol.


----------

